# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier

## Dampie69

Hallo ik train al een tijdje en ik overweeg om een kuur te gaan gebruiken,ik heb op andere site`s gelezen dat wanneer je een schildklier probleem het het gebruik van een kuur niet of juist afgeraden wordt.Is er een kuur in de handel die je wel kan gebruiken bij een schildklier probeem ????.

----------


## Sefi

Wat voor kuur?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem aan dat het hier om een anabolen-sterioïden kuur gaat?
Mijn mening; niet doen!
Wil je het toch doen vraag dan raad aan je huisarts of apotheker voor je eigen veiligheid en gezondheid!

----------


## christel1

@Dampie, 
Als je graag impotent , aggressief, ambetant wilt worden moet je maar aan zo een kuur beginnen (anabole stereoïden). 't Is nergens goed voor en voor de meiden moet je het niet doen, die vinden dat meestal niet echt mooi
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Zou het toch ook niet aanraden hoor dat is allemaal één en al rommel,je maakt u lichaam er mee kapot.
Is zoals Christel al aanhaalt je word er kriekkel van agressief en je hebt u zelf niet in de hand,mijn man zijne vriend heeft jaren geleden zo'n kuur gevolgd.
Wij hebben destijds bewust niet afgesproken met hem,omdat hij niet in zijn normale doen was.
Er zijn toch andere middelen???

----------


## Elisabeth9

De schildklier stuurt de huishouding in je lijf aan, het is een belangrijk iets,.. ik slik er al jaren medicijnen voor. ik kan er hondsmoe door worden of een hyperdag, ha,ha,  :Smile:  dan wil ik alles tegelijk doen, maar dat kan niet altijd want dan loop ik op mijn laatste benen! 

Dampie69 je hebt al goede adviezen gekregen van Agnes en Christel en Didito...niet beginnen aan deze rotzooi. meiden vinden je leuker zonder die troep, je bent zoals je bent, een beetje ijdel zijn is normaal, maar denk aan je gezondheid! spieren kweek je door regelmatig te sporten.. een zoon van mijn vriendin nam ook lange tijd die troep in, hij is gestopt, het is echt vol met risico's, dat moet je niet willen...Succes verder met je sport, dat is leuk om te doen!!!

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Nee nee :Confused: Heb het nog nooit gedaan en zal er nooit of nooit mee beginnen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dotito,

Nee lief mens ik bedoel jou niet, ha,ha,  :Smile:  wij hoeven gèèn Tarzans te zijn...je bent mooi zoals je bent doegieeeeeee

Lieve groeten Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dampie69

Nee geen tarzan,maar een beetje goed gevormd eruitzien.kan geen kwaat en dat willen de vrouwen toch ook dat hun vent er goed uitziet.net als de dames die op een bepaalde leeftijd.ook in zòn situatie komen,dat ze willen weten of ze er nog goed uitzien.!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dampie69: een beetje gespierd worden is zeker mooi, maar vrouwen zouden niet willen dat hun vent speciale middelen gebruiken om dit doel te bereiken, mèt het feit dat het slecht is voor je gezondheid ( ivm met je schildklier)...succes met wat je doet, ènnnnnne je kunt het altijd nog vragen aan je huisarts, maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld!!!.

wat vrouwen betreft: òòk ik wil er een beetje goed uitzien, maar op mijn leeftijd is dat al moeilijker,  :Big Grin:  als je ouder wordt dan komt de zwaartekracht eraan, met als gevolg dat je spieren en huid slapper worden..( grrrrr) ,...ik kies niet voor botox en dat soort dingen hoor Dampie...ik wilde dat ik nog 30 jaar was, maar enfin ik moet mijn best doen met goed eten, en veel water drinken en een beetje sporten!!! pffff gedoe hè?....ha,ha,... :Smile:  doegie...

Prettig weekend allemaal.....

----------

